
Oliver's simple fluid dynamics simulator in Javascript - nickb
http://nerget.com/fluidSim/
======
TrevorJ
Wow, that's mesmerizing.

I would love to see this on a multi-touch display. I wonder if you could make
an iphone app like this. Maybe have a little paper boat that floats on the
surface which you can't interact with directly but you have to use your
fingers to change the flow of the water to shepherd the boat through certain
obstacles?

If anybody wants to do this I'll donate my time to make the art :-P

~~~
whughes
<http://memo.tv/msafluid_for_processing>

Also ported to Flash:

<http://blog.inspirit.ru/?p=248>

I've tried it on a multi-touch display, and it is a lot of fun even without
any additional things to play with. Pretty heavy on the processor with a lot
of people, though.

------
baddox
It works much faster in Chrome than Firefox.

~~~
tlrobinson
It's even faster on recent WebKit builds (the "official" editions with
SquirrelFish).

Not too surprising, considering Oliver works on SquirrelFish ;)

~~~
roblocop
more specifically still faster in chrome beta than firefox 3.5 beta on leopard

------
sp332
Definitely something that would benefit from the new Javascript "web workers"
(worker threads). <http://blog.mozbox.org/post/2009/04/10/Web-Workers-in-
action>

~~~
kingsley_20
web workers don't have DOM access.

~~~
sp332
I doubt updating the UI is real processor-intensive. The worker threads would
do the math without blocking the UI.

------
sdp
I recommend that you don't turn it up to 512 resolution on a macbook in
firefox. =(

~~~
solutionyogi
That's why you use Google Chrome. I turned it up to 512 and that particular
tab got hosed but I could easily kill it. :)

------
palish
Broken in Chrome on Vista Ultimate 32-bit.

~~~
prospero
Working in Chrome on Windows 7 32-bit.

